# A Bass Pro Archery Setup Story



## PanhandleBob (Mar 16, 2011)

Do not know where or if it was indeed a Bass Pro, but it doesn't look like it felt very good....

"This photo was taken on a cell phone last week after the guy took his friend to Bass Pro Shop to buy his first bow. The clerk was 'assisting' him in zeroing it in, and, after shooting several arrows, making adjustments etc., the clerk accidently handed him an arrow that was too short. When he drew back, the arrow tip fell down onto his hand and he somehow released it. They rode to the hospital with the bow in his buddy's hand because it impaled his finger also! They are both archery amateurs (I'm thinking the clerk is also?). I don't think the guy who got shot ever had held a bow prior, let alone shoot one...OUCH!"


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I smell a lawsuit in the making


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

I wish I didn't look at that!!!!He might decide not to bowhunt after all.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

I wish that would have been me I would own a few bass pro shops if it was


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Must have been a slow bow also cause he didn't get a complete pass through haha


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I bought my wife a bow from a place here in Birmingham. They measured her draw length, set the bow up and cut the arrows down. We went a week later to practice. She drew back and released. The bow was still at full draw. The arrows were cut too short and it jammed into the release. Luckily for us she was only pulling 30 lbs. at the time.


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

Should have been using RAGE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

Previous post was toward the picture not MrFish's wife......


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

skullmount1988 said:


> Must have been a slow bow also cause he didn't get a complete pass through haha


hahaha...

that just made my stomach turn...


----------



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

damn that had to hurt but on the light side we from the forum may be able to get a good deal at this guys bass pro shot if the att dont beat him out of all the law suit money


----------



## Mud Duck (Oct 7, 2011)

did they give him the bow or make him pay for it before they took off to the hospital


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a heckuva a picture!!!! Dern, ifin he would have been using a broadhead, at least it would have left the wound open so he wouldn't have to carry all that into the hospital!!! hahaha!!! I wonder ifin they offered him a free bow????????


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ha if he would have had a broadheads on he might would have not had a hand at all


----------



## outdoorsalways (Dec 13, 2007)

when i worked at the gun connection I had a fellow employee measuring a customers arrows so we could cut them down when the release failed and at point blant shot the guy in the index finger!! It wasn't this bad though.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

WOW, what a way to start


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Two words...personal responsibility. We've got to stop suing every time we think we can get rich.


----------



## Cody (Feb 16, 2010)

*oouucchh*

god thats gotta hurt. thats why its a diamond and all bass pros arent very smart either


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

jspooney said:


> Two words...personal responsibility. We've got to stop suing every time we think we can get rich.



+1:thumbsup:


----------



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

Clint , I was going to say, he must been shooting a rage..hahahahaha


----------

